

HP Cloud offering Beta Signup - brainless
http://hpcloud.com/

======
trotsky
I don't really understand how you can trust iaas from hp after the board has
shown how willing they are to freak out and cancel projects that don't
immediately get traction.

~~~
justinsb
If HP were to cancel it for whatever reason, you can go to one of the half-
dozen other OpenStack clouds that will be up and running this year. Or you can
install it yourself, on your own hardware; it's open source.

Now if Wall Street tires of Amazon's lack of focus...

------
Ecio78
Is it realized internally or are they using other cloud provider (Amazon,
Rackspace etc..) and just rebranding it?

~~~
hkarthik
From what I've read and heard from friends who've worked on it at HP, it's
internal infrastructure but it's built on top of OpenStack.

------
pjin
So besides the temporary discount, what does this offer that's significantly
different from AWS? For example the pricing and naming scheme of HP Cloud
Compute and EC2 are more or less identical, and the machine specs are on
average the same (one vendor's instance has more RAM, one has more disk,
etc.).

~~~
samarudge
Name

Tell an enterprise you want Amazon to host their software then spend a few
days/weeks/months explaining that Amazon does more than just selling stuff. HP
is well known, and trusted. For your average start-up, no, there's no
difference. But for the enterprise having a name you know is very important.
It's why people will pay so much for Oracle software over open source with
support contracts.

~~~
gabrtv
Most enterprise CIO's understand Amazon's place in cloud computing. You'd have
to be criminally negligent not to.

Most enterprise tools vendors are positioning for AWS support/compatibility as
well. I'm attending a BMC webinar in a few minutes that's squarely focused on
AWS.

The point about brand names is more about loyalty, in my experience. Companies
that buy Oracle will continue to buy Oracle. Companies that buy HP are more
likely to pursue an HP Cloud offering. It's all about established
relationships and sales channels.

------
csears
Have they disclosed what the block storage service is backed by? LeftHand
P4000s?

~~~
samuel1604
They are using OpenStack so OpenStack Swift (same software powering Rackspace
Cloud Files)

~~~
justinsb
Block storage is like a SAN or Amazon's EBS; Object Storage is like a NAS or
Amazon's S3 or Rackspace Cloud Files (Swift).

So they're not using Swift for block storage, unless they've built some clever
stuff on top.

OpenStack does include a volume service for block storage, but it can use a
number of back-ends.

